# My baby is on the vessel "Boheme"



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Long Island here. Probably the same day as Bayside gets their cars.


Last time I looked, Bayside was located on Long Island :dunno:

My dealer is less than 30 min. away from Port NEAT so the cars tend to show up there pretty fast. Bayside and Long Island are both a bit further but they still dispatch trucks from the VDC straight to the dealerships. In some cases, a dealership will get one or two cars from a truck. Other times, they will get the whole truck.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Long Island here. Probably the same day as Bayside gets their cars.


Where on Long Island? I'm a LI native.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

MARCUS330i said:


> Where on Long Island? I'm a LI native.


Huntington :bigpimp:


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> Where on Long Island? I'm a LI native.


Random...I'm an LI native too. Great Neck here.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Huntington :bigpimp:


Cool. I grew up on Eaton's Neck (Northport)


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

slubu said:


> Random...I'm an LI native too. Great Neck here.


Great Neck has a lot of hot women. It should be called Great Ass.

OK. enough living out my username persona. 
How come you moved to the west coast? You like it better there or here? I've always liked Cali. Not sure if I want to leave friends and family behind though.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

MARCUS330i said:


> Cool. I grew up on Eaton's Neck (Northport)


That must be way out east.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Eaton's Neck is part of the Township of Huntington....it's not that far out...opposite Lloyd's Neck.

So, your ship has left the building.


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

im on the boheme too. my SA said i might see the car that Saturday(18th), unless i misunderstood him and he meant the Saturday on the following week(the 25th).

as of now, it's right here...http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=sivy


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

MARCUS330i said:


> Eaton's Neck is part of the Township of Huntington....it's not that far out...opposite Lloyd's Neck.
> 
> So, your ship has left the building.


That's not far... 
Why did you move?


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

uh oh


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Great Neck has a lot of hot women. It should be called Great Ass.
> 
> OK. enough living out my username persona.
> How come you moved to the west coast? You like it better there or here? I've always liked Cali. Not sure if I want to leave friends and family behind though.


They are quite bitchy though out there. West coast...came here for UCLA, stayed for UCLA Law. No reason to go back now - weather is great, people are nicer, women are better looking, etc.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

slubu said:


> They are quite bitchy though out there. West coast...came here for UCLA, stayed for UCLA Law. No reason to go back now - weather is great, people are nicer, women are better looking, etc.


I actually went to the UCLA campus while I visited hollywood. You would think Hollywood people are more stuck up than LI people but not in the least. If anything, they're overly friendly to the point where you question whether they're genuine or not. But I love Cali. I would move there if I could bring all my friends and family.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

slubu said:


> They are quite bitchy though out there. West coast...came here for UCLA, stayed for UCLA Law. No reason to go back now - weather is great, people are nicer, women are better looking, etc.


Impressive credentials, Slubu...that's a tough school to get into. If you need to speak to a legal recruiter (and more specifically move to San Diego and buy a house:angel: ) I know someone at Major Hagen & Afrika. Half of my clients are attorneys by the way.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

BringsMeWomen said:


> uh oh


:rofl:

Brings: You saw the photo of Eaton's Neck, right? It's very nice but kind of ummm.."quiet" out there. I moved to take a job at UCLA (genetics research) and hated LA so moved to SD....I've never looked back. The bagels suck here though.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

MARCUS330i said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Brings: You saw the photo of Eaton's Neck, right? It's very nice but kind of ummm.."quiet" out there. I moved to take a job at UCLA (genetics research) and hated LA so moved to SD....I've never looked back. The bagels suck here though.


So do you and Slubu know each other?
here's another funny pic.


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

one week until arrival...:stickpoke


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

afx twin said:


> one week until arrival...:stickpoke


then a couple more days til true arrival.


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> then a couple more days til true arrival.


yah, though it would be awesome if i/we were able to take delivery on sat, the 18th. im hoping all goes well.:banana:


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

i spoke too soon. the W&W site shows a change in date of arrival.

Port, Country, Arrival, Departure

BREMERHAVEN, GERMANY, 01/03/2006, 02/03/2006
GOTHENBURG, SWEDEN, 04/03/2006, 04/03/2006
ZEEBRUGGE, BELGIUM, 06/03/2006, 06/03/2006
SOUTHAMPTON, UK, 07/03/2006, 08/03/2006
HALIFAX, NS, CANADA, 15/03/2006, 15/03/2006
NEW YORK, NY, U.S.A. , 17/03/2006, 18/03/2006
BALTIMORE, MD, U.S.A. , 19/03/2006, 20/03/2006
CHARLESTON,SC, U.S.A. , 22/03/2006, 22/03/2006
BRUNSWICK, GA, U.S.A. , 23/03/2006, 23/03/2006


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

afx twin said:


> Finally, the Boheme is docked! now the real countdown begins. who will get the call first? anyone want to guess when they will take delivery? for myself, im willing to bet it is wednesday that i get to take delivery of my car. damn, this final wait is the killer. im so impatient.


I would guess you get the call first since you are in NJ. 
Is customs and VPC open today? If so I'd say we can get it by Tuesday the earliest if there aren't a lot of cars ahead of us. If it's not open today, I'd say Thursday. Unless we have one of those nightmares we hear about on this board of people being stuck in customs and VPC for 3 weeks. :tsk:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BringsMeWomen said:


> I would guess you get the call first since you are in NJ.
> Is customs and VPC open today? If so I'd say we can get it by Tuesday the earliest if there aren't a lot of cars ahead of us. If it's not open today, I'd say Thursday. Unless we have one of those nightmares we hear about on this board of people being stuck in customs and VPC for 3 weeks.


I've previously posted the answer, no, neither customs nor the VDC (the term VPC was discontinued a few years ago) would be open.

You can check the WW site to see if the stevedores have offloaded the vehicle.

N.B. All cars from a vessel will generally clear together unless there is a problem (e.g. car too dirty for Dept of Ag so needs to be steam cleaned etc.)


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Jspira said:


> I've previously posted the answer, no, neither customs nor the VDC (the term VPC was discontinued a few years ago) would be open.
> 
> You can check the WW site to see if the stevedores have offloaded the vehicle.
> 
> N.B. All cars from a vessel will generally clear together unless there is a problem (e.g. car too dirty for Dept of Ag so needs to be steam cleaned etc.)


That's right. What's stevedores?
And do you think Thursday is a safe bet for a long islander???

:clap:


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

Jspira said:


> unless there is a problem (e.g. car too dirty for Dept of Ag so needs to be steam cleaned etc.)


you guys better have dropped off a clean car at Harms!


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

Jspira said:


> I've previously posted the answer, no, neither customs nor the VDC (the term VPC was discontinued a few years ago) would be open.
> 
> You can check the WW site to see if the stevedores have offloaded the vehicle.
> 
> N.B. All cars from a vessel will generally clear together unless there is a problem (e.g. car too dirty for Dept of Ag so needs to be steam cleaned etc.)


interesting... i recall reading somewhere that the VDC and such is open all week to accomodate all the vehicles coming in 7 days a week.:dunno:

at this point, it doesnt matter anymore. the boat was delayed 2 days, so whats another 2?
but then again, the days feel like years at this stage of the delivery. im go:rofl: ing crazy!


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

URL8 said:


> you guys better have dropped off a clean car at Harms!


See my signature. lol


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

afx twin said:


> interesting... i recall reading somewhere that the VDC and such is open all week to accomodate all the vehicles coming in 7 days a week.


No. Not at all.

Doesn't really matter since the cars (esp. POVs) won't even get to the VDC until they are cleared by customs. And customs doesn't work overtime at this.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BringsMeWomen said:


> That's right. What's stevedores?


Stevedore
One who is employed in the loading and unloading of ships



> The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

afx twin said:


> Finally, the Boheme is docked! now the real countdown begins. who will get the call first? anyone want to guess when they will take delivery? for myself, im willing to bet it is wednesday that i get to take delivery of my car. damn, this final wait is the killer. im so impatient.


NEAT is ~17.6 miles from my dealer, so I'm thinking it'll get there on Wednesday? Let's see... that's 17.6 mi / (3 business days * 24 hrs) = ... 0.25 miles/hr. That almost competes with the Lincoln Tunnel speeds!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

URL8 said:


> NEAT is ~17.6 miles from my dealer, so I'm thinking it'll get there on Wednesday?


Unlikely. Cars won't be cleared by customs that quickly in all likelihood.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Unlikely. Cars won't be cleared by customs that quickly in all likelihood.


How long to clear customs?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BringsMeWomen said:


> How long to clear customs?


Normally, between two and seven business days; longest 20.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Normally, between two and seven business days; longest 20.


oh fock.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BringsMeWomen said:


> oh fock.


I wouldn't worry. The likelihood is for fewer days. I have to speak to the VDC manager on Monday - I'll let you know if he has any idea of the timing of Boheme.

(Hey Brings, you didn't answer my most recent e-mail yet :angel


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

RaZCaL said:


> Where is the VPC in NY/NJ??? Do they send it to the dealership right after custom? How does it work?


The VDC is located on Port NEAT which is part of the Port of New York.

After customs, the cars go to the VDC, not the dealer.


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

URL8 said:


> NEAT is ~17.6 miles from my dealer, so I'm thinking it'll get there on Wednesday? Let's see... that's 17.6 mi / (3 business days * 24 hrs) = ... 0.25 miles/hr. That almost competes with the Lincoln Tunnel speeds!


who is your dealer? i went with JMK in Springfield.:thumbup:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Jspira said:


> I wouldn't worry. The likelihood is for fewer days. I have to speak to the VDC manager on Monday - I'll let you know if he has any idea of the timing of Boheme.
> 
> (Hey Brings, you didn't answer my most recent e-mail yet :angel


AH. I know I am obssessed because I check this more than my personal email now. lol


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

afx twin said:


> who is your dealer? i went with JMK in Springfield.:thumbup:


Park Ave. We're so close to NEAT, yet so far...


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

this wretched car has a spell on me. all i can do is painfully wait for THE call. and check the forums 9399328769023 times per hour. still wont make it go by any faster.


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

Okay, which one of you brought down the W&W site? afx???


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

URL8 said:


> Very nice! :thumbup: Did you take it on Rt.23?


not yet, but this weekend i might try and go up there. i cant understand why you guys havent gotten a call yet? there cant be THAT many priority one cars in line....can there?:eeps:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

afx twin said:


> not yet, but this weekend i might try and go up there. i cant understand why you guys havent gotten a call yet? there cant be THAT many priority one cars in line....can there?:eeps:


What do you mean "priority one"?:dunno:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

afx twin said:


> not yet, but this weekend i might try and go up there. i cant understand why you guys havent gotten a call yet? there cant be THAT many priority one cars in line....can there?:eeps:


Priority one cars aren't in front of POVs in the VDC>

It's a matter of clearing customs (re the delay).


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

i thought any car that was a customer owned/ordered car was a priority one? and bmw/shipping/vdc/customs take those cars first over the non-owned cars. 

anyways, the weather is turning foul for this weekend and that sucks cause i wanted to go out for a long ride and start racking up those break-in miles. so far i got 115miles.

i better see some happy posts about people getting the call today! i cant be completely happy unless we're ALL happy.:grouphug: lol


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

afx twin said:


> i thought any car that was a customer owned/ordered car was a priority one? and bmw/shipping/vdc/customs take those cars first over the non-owned cars.
> 
> anyways, the weather is turning foul for this weekend and that sucks cause i wanted to go out for a long ride and start racking up those break-in miles. so far i got 115miles.
> 
> i better see some happy posts about people getting the call today! i cant be completely happy unless we're ALL happy.:grouphug: lol


Day 5. Let's see if I see BMW on my caller ID today.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Priority one cars aren't in front of POVs in the VDC>
> 
> It's a matter of clearing customs (re the delay).


VDC= Very Delayed Car.


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

Jspira said:


> Priority one cars aren't in front of POVs in the VDC>
> 
> It's a matter of clearing customs (re the delay).


Jonathan, what does "POV" mean? I don't recall seeing this term in your article? Or am I just senile??


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

afx twin said:


> not yet, but this weekend i might try and go up there. i cant understand why you guys havent gotten a call yet? there cant be THAT many priority one cars in line....can there?:eeps:


Too bad about the weather this weekend. Maybe they (Customs) are holding the ED cars to process them with the Jingu cars that were recently off-boarded??

BTW afx, how did you option that M3 of yours?


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

URL8 said:


> BTW afx, how did you option that M3 of yours?


very modestly!:rofl:

here's the specs:
Silber-grau M3
6spd MT
Xenons
Black Nappa
Silver trim
18's

i didnt need anything else. those xenons are incredible!:yikes:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

URL8 said:


> Jonathan, what does "POV" mean? I don't recall seeing this term in your article? Or am I just senile??


Privately-owned vehicle, e.g. a vehicle that someone picks up at the factory for Euro. Delivery and is no longer owned by BMW


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

URL8 said:


> Too bad about the weather this weekend. Maybe they (Customs) are holding the ED cars to process them with the Jingu cars that were recently off-boarded??
> 
> BTW afx, how did you option that M3 of yours?


That would not be good. But then again, doesnt all cars off the same ship clear at teh same time? If so AFX got his so we should be getting ours soon too.


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

BringsMeWomen said:


> That would not be good. But then again, doesnt all cars off the same ship clear at teh same time? If so AFX got his so we should be getting ours soon too.


I called the ED dept yesterday inquiring about my car, and got a response today. The helpful lady read the note she received from a person who I assume works at VDC. It's not good (at least my car). I'm quoting her as best as I remember:

The car wasn't received until the 21st. It took a while to clear Customs. At this time, the port hasn't pulled the work order for the car. It'll be at least another 1-2 weeks depending on how much work the car needs (system updates, etc).​The ED dept received this email yesterday afternoon, so it looks like sometime next week or the week after.  I hope they were being conservative, but this almost borders on how long it takes folks on the West Coast to receive their cars.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

URL8 said:


> I called the ED dept yesterday inquiring about my car, and got a response today. The helpful lady read the note she received from a person who I assume works at VDC. It's not good (at least my car). I'm quoting her as best as I remember:
> 
> The car wasn't received until the 21st. It took a while to clear Customs. At this time, the port hasn't pulled the work order for the car. It'll be at least another 1-2 weeks depending on how much work the car needs (system updates, etc).​The ED dept received this email yesterday afternoon, so it looks like sometime next week or the week after.  I hope they were being conservative, but this almost borders on how long it takes folks on the West Coast to receive their cars.


WTF? The boat was slow. Customs was slow. VDC was slow.


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

URL8 said:


> I called the ED dept yesterday inquiring about my car, and got a response today. The helpful lady read the note she received from a person who I assume works at VDC. It's not good (at least my car). I'm quoting her as best as I remember:
> 
> The car wasn't received until the 21st. It took a while to clear Customs. At this time, the port hasn't pulled the work order for the car. It'll be at least another 1-2 weeks depending on how much work the car needs (system updates, etc).​The ED dept received this email yesterday afternoon, so it looks like sometime next week or the week after.  I hope they were being conservative, but this almost borders on how long it takes folks on the West Coast to receive their cars.


Whats the number for ED?


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Whats the number for ED?


*1-877-992-6999*


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

URL8 said:


> *1-877-992-6999*


I called. Did they tell you they had to call you back?


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

BringsMeWomen said:


> I called. Did they tell you they had to call you back?


Yeah. I called on Thurs afternoon, and got a call back a little while ago. You might hear back from them sooner.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

URL8 said:


> Yeah. I called on Thurs afternoon, and got a call back a little while ago. You might hear back from them sooner.


If even the callback takes one day, I can't imagine how long the car itself will take.

:tsk:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

I talked to Euro Delivery... You guys will be pist. They said a possible *3 WEEKS!* One for the software update, 2 after its released to the carrier.

AFX, you aren't BSing us that you got your car, are you??? Maybe its because we have E90's and u have an M3.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BringsMeWomen said:


> *OK, so one guy got an M3 from this ship. Anyone receive an E90 from this ship???!*


Doesn't matter. Your car will be at least 45 days older than other E90s on the boat. If this really is a software issue (and I have no idea), here is the explanation: the newer cars were probably given the latest software and BMW (if this scenario is correct) would have determined that your car needs it as part of a campaign.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Doesn't matter. Your car will be at least 45 days older than other E90s on the boat. If this really is a software issue (and I have no idea), here is the explanation: the newer cars were probably given the latest software and BMW (if this scenario is correct) would have determined that your car needs it as part of a campaign.


I wonder what was wrong with the software and what they fixed. JSpira, can you flex some muscle?
At least knowing I will be getting an improved car will make up for the aggravation of the wait. :eeps:


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

BringsMeWomen said:


> I wonder what was wrong with the software and what they fixed. JSpira, can you flex some muscle?
> At least knowing I will be getting an improved car will make up for the aggravation of the wait. :eeps:


Talk about aggravation... I'll have no car until they update/release my E90.

I'll call my SA to see if he can shed any light on this.


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

BringsMeWomen said:


> JSpira, can you flex some muscle?


:stupid:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I think the best my connections can do is let me take photos of the car. :angel:


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

I just called my SA... my car has been released to the carrier TODAY, so he said it'll be at the dealer today, tomorrow at the latest.

I'll celebrate when I get the call, but ... FINALLY... it's about time!

Brings -- call you SA.


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

URL8 said:


> I just called my SA... my car has been released to the carrier TODAY, so he said it'll be at the dealer today, tomorrow at the latest.
> 
> I'll celebrate when I get the call, but ... FINALLY... it's about time!
> 
> Brings -- call you SA.


damn its about time! hope to see u guys get those cars by the end of this week. then you'll have your weekend plans all set! :drive:

anyways, ive got 425miles on my car so far. break-in is such a tease. im enjoying every second of this car.:bigpimp:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

URL8 said:


> I just called my SA... my car has been released to the carrier TODAY, so he said it'll be at the dealer today, tomorrow at the latest.
> 
> I'll celebrate when I get the call, but ... FINALLY... it's about time!
> 
> Brings -- call you SA.


*FINALLY.*​
Yes, my SA told me the same. Maybe tomorrow. Saturday the latest. :freakdanc


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats BringsMe!!!!!:thumbup:


Just spoke to E.H. Harms in NJ and they stated that my car was released yesturday....what does that mean? did it go to VPC or released to BMW?...because she stated that BMW should be contacting me soon....


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

dencoop said:


> Congrats BringsMe!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Just spoke to E.H. Harms in NJ and they stated that my car was released yesturday....what does that mean? did it go to VPC or released to BMW?...because she stated that BMW should be contacting me soon....


If you spoke to EH harms, it means it was released to BMW... It cleared customs. 
Call that BMW number you had in your thread.
(its the European Delivery number where the lady picks up without even one ring). You can also try to call your dealer and he can track it by using the last 7 digits of your VIN number. At least thats how mine did it.


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

dencoop said:


> Congrats BringsMe!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Just spoke to E.H. Harms in NJ and they stated that my car was released yesturday....what does that mean? did it go to VPC or released to BMW?...because she stated that BMW should be contacting me soon....


I think that means your car cleared Customs.

Hopefully your car doesn't have to go thru the campaign that the Boheme ED cars needed. Ours cleared Customs on Mar 21, but it took the VDC until today (Mar 28) to get them on the trucks for delivery.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Instead of starting another thread:
How does one find the ship my car is on?
The IVR line shows waiting at port for the past one week. It has been two weeks since the pickup/dropoff date. Is the letter which BMW sends, the only thing to go by? Is there another online site I can use? This is for a delivery to the West Coast.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Instead of starting another thread:
> How does one find the ship my car is on?
> The IVR line shows waiting at port for the past one week. It has been two weeks since the redlivery date. Is the letter which BMW sends, the only thing to go by? Is there another online site I can use? This is for a delivery to the West Coast.


I don't understand. You have a redelivery date? You have the car? Please explain.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Jspira said:


> I don't understand. You have a redelivery date? You have the car? Please explain.


I want to know the least intrusive/most accurate way to find which ship my car is on. Since this is for the West Coast, I can use the VIN based interface offered by the company which ships to the East Coat.

And I had corrected my original post to eliminate the confusion (but you were faster...)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> I want to know the least intrusive/most accurate way to find which ship my car is on. Since this is for the West Coast, I can use the VIN based interface offered by the company which ships to the East Coat.
> 
> And I had corrected my original post to eliminate the confusion (but you were faster...)


That's me, speedy gonzalez :angel:

I don't know the answer except to advise contacting Harms. Contrary to what you posted, you can't use the VIN-based interface. Unfortunately, WW's interface only works for WW vessels and routes. Then again, you can't track a UPS package on the Fedex site.


----------



## ad2005 (Oct 25, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> *FINALLY.*​
> Yes, my SA told me the same. Maybe tomorrow. Saturday the latest. :freakdanc


CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!

I am really HAPPY for you.

Now you will be able to make it to the meet.
Dencoop still needs to get his car.

ad2005


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

ad2005 said:


> CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!
> 
> I am really HAPPY for you.
> 
> ...


Yes.... Thanks so much. Can't wait to drive my baby.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Jspira said:


> That's me, speedy gonzalez :angel:
> 
> I don't know the answer except to advise contacting Harms. Contrary to what you posted, you can't use the VIN-based interface. Unfortunately, WW's interface only works for WW vessels and routes. Then again, you can't track a UPS package on the Fedex site.


Actually, again I meant I "can't" use the VIN based system which you guys on the East Coast use. How can I match Speedy Gonzalez??:dunno:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

My car is at the dealer. Picking it up tomorrow at lunchtime!!!


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> My car is at the dealer. Picking it up tomorrow at lunchtime!!!


AWESOME!!! its about time. see if you can find out why it took longer than mine... i imagined they all would have cleared around the same time but... :dunno:

anyways, Congrats again and enjoy that car the way it should be!:thumbup:  dont forget to check it inside and out!!!!


----------

